# Non mag Tycos...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ok, so i pulled the traction magnets out of a couple of tyco chassis to try them out on my track...
Install some slip ons and away we go... Opps, add some stick on lead weight t othe front and away we go. Run for a couple of laps. Sliding through the turns.
Hey, this is fun...
But...
Now the cars do not trigger my reed switches. Fudge...
Oh well, back to sliding through the turns... :tongue:

Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Slide baby slide, to the left to the left, to the right to the right . . .


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I like to run a good set of sticky trued sponge tires on my non-mag Tyco's, still fast, you can cut them to lower the chassis & the slide factor goes up as well, they have to be round & square across the width. I just love the torque the old Tyco can motors have.

Boosted


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*No can motors here..*

I am running the 440 chassis...
Just pop out the traction mags and go.
The cars run better with silicones.
Oh, and I have the track set at 12 volts. That makes them drivable.

Scott


----------

